# Downriver (Detroit)



## Waterchikn (Dec 19, 2000)

Hey hey.. I am available in the downriver area, south of detroit, north of monroe michigan. Have ford F-250, 7.5 plow, fisher speadcaster spreader. I guess this is how you do this..??


----------

